
How many users does GitHub have right now? 15.82M and counting - aaggarwal
http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/technology/how-many-users-does-github-have-right-now
======
minimaxir
> _Note: The total accounts would include the deactivated or deleted accounts
> as well. So, it may not truly represent the number of active Github users._

Understatement of the century.

Counting on user IDs is an especially bad way of calculating users. I just
used BigQuery to check the number of unique users in all of 2014 and there are
only 3 million unique accounts who actually did something.

~~~
aaggarwal
I understand your point, and yes the active users for a particular period is
going to be a lot less than the total number.

However, my goal here was to know about the total number of accounts existing
on Github. I guess that the title could be changed to "How many accounts does
the Github have right now?", that would do the justice.

Btw, I didn't know about BigQuery. It is pretty amazing and free. Thank you
for sharing.

~~~
vgt
There's a free tier, but it's not free beyond that. Otherwise folks would be
mining bitcoins using BigQuery UDFs :)

